# [help] tapatalk



## jayvee88 (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone here, who have this application in crack version? 

Sent from my GT-P1010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nagmier (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm sure none of the admin supports app piracy...

Sent from my SCH-I400 using Tapatalk PAID FOR


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Getjar had it for free recently. Don't know if they still do.


----------



## gvndeb60 (Feb 7, 2012)

Snow02 said:


> Getjar had it for free recently. Don't know if they still do.


Still do.........


----------

